# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  سما القطيف - صورة مع التعديل

## وريد الورود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كيفكم حبايبي



اخليكم مع الصور


هذي الصورة الاصلية



وهذي الصورة بعد التعديل



ومشكووووورين

----------


## همس الصمت

حلو التصوير مرة
وحلو التعديل إلي سويته على الصورة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## hope

*مره حلوين الصور .. وابدآع* 

*الصوره الثانيه رهيبه  مره بس لو الكواكب الي فوق على اليسار* 
*لو مو موجوده يصير احلى ^_^* 

*تسلم الايادي اخوي* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*

*لاعدمنآ جديدك*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## كبرياء

*صور حلووهـ .. ×_×*
*سلمت الأنـآمل أإخووي ..* 
*يـعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~*
*لآعدمـ ..{!*
*سي يوو ..}*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*تصوير مآآره روعه والتعديل إلآ سويته على الصوره مآآره قميل ،،*

*تسلم الإيدين خيي ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،،*

*مآآنحرم جديدك ..~*

*سي يو*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

سلمت يداك يالغلا

تصوير رااااااائع

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## وريد الورود

تسلموا على المرور 
وإن شاء الله عن قريب لي موضوع ثاني 


تحياااااااااتي واحترامي

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

جميل جداً التعديل 
وفقت إلى الامام دوماً

----------

